# Vehicle Permit available at Agua Prieta Border Crossing?



## Travelling Troz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there,

My husband and I are planning to cross into Mexico in a few days. Our previous journeys into Mexico have taken us through the Nogales border crossing, but since we're currently in Tucson and want to head to the Copper Canyon, we've decided that it makes more sense to cross from Douglas into Agua Prieta.

However, we're not sure if we are able to purchase the Temporary Vehicle Import Permit at the Agua Prieta border crossing. Our Lonely Planet book indicates that there's a permit station at Cananea on Highway 2, but that's about an hour's drive west of where we're heading.

Does anyone know if there's a a vehicle permit station right at the Agua Prieta border crossing or further east on highway 2? Also, I assume we'll be able to obtain our FMT (tourist card) at Agua Prieta, but if I'm wrong, please let me know.

Glad to have found this site. A wealth of information!

Thanks.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Troz's,

Guess who? Check my city and you will know. It is very strange that no one, not even the moderator has forwarded an answer to your query as of this afternoon. Slow Monday I suppose. Perhaps they feel as if the answer has been posted too many times before or some such thing!

With little doubt I am 99% sure that I have read on this site in the recent past that the Vehicle Import Permit station is located a few kilometers into Mexico from the border because so many like to cross and hang out near the border and they would not need to acquire a vehicle import permit. Please try the search feature and check the archives, more than one answer is there. What I am sure of is that they will want to see a clear Arizona title in your name and current registration. If the vehicle is financed they will need written permission from the financing entity, which is probably not your situation.

Since your new/old wheels has some age on her, might be prudent to try to Google places down the road in each Mexican state you plan to visit where spare parts may be located if necessary. As you well know, knowledge is survival in foreign lands.

For some goofy reason my forum site search feature is not working just now, I will try again later to pull up some archived answers for you. An easy archive search method, but not as good as the search feature, is to go to the "similar threads" at the bottom of this page!

Best to you both!

John aka Southbound

Check the photo above for my latest incarnation of transportation in Mexico


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Travelling Troz: i crossed at Douglas/Aqua Prieta about 18 months ago and got everything done there (FMT, car sticker). very quick. in fact, on a monday morning at about 9am, i was the only non-employee there!


----------



## Travelling Troz (Nov 23, 2009)

Southbound said:


> Hi Troz's,
> 
> Guess who? ....Check the photo above for my latest incarnation of transportation in Mexico


Hey John! Trond here - thanks so much for directing us to this great site. Tons of good advice to pour over. That's a good idea regarding spare parts - I'll check into that. And yeah, love the new transport idea - we may have to give that a try! 

And elchante has chimed in to help us out so you're right - there are some very helpful folk on this site - even on a Monday! 

Cheers,
Trond


----------



## Travelling Troz (Nov 23, 2009)

elchante said:


> Travelling Troz: i crossed at Douglas/Aqua Prieta about 18 months ago and got everything done there (FMT, car sticker). very quick. in fact, on a monday morning at about 9am, i was the only non-employee there!



Thanks elchante - that's exactly what we were hoping to hear. And that's a great idea about getting there early - we'll to do that too. 

Thanks again,
Trond and Roz


----------

